# 6’ Rotary Cutter on a 1626 Shuttle?



## David David Morgan (Sep 18, 2020)

I see most 1626s have 5’ cutters. That doesn’t cover the entire width of the tractor. I’d prefer a 6’. Looking at cutter pto hp requirements and 1626 pto hp being a hair under 20 it looks like a six footer would be right at the max limit for this tractor.

I’d like to hear your experience if you own a 1626 and are running a 6’ cutter.


----------

